# 2014 10 Airbag Locations



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I've searched and found a couple threads of people saying where 8 airbags are located. I believe my 2014 1LT has 10 airbags.

Can anyone tell me where these are, and if I can safely remove the molding around/near them for running wires?

Of course I know not to cover things with wires so the airbags actually work, etc.

Specifically, current plans, I need to run wires to the trunk, which may involve removing the B-pillar molding. And wires to the top of the windshield, which would involve removing the A-Pillar molding (I know there's an airbag in there).

Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

All 2011+ US cruze have 10 air bags. I've had my car almost two years and I still could not tell you where they all are.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 dash 2 knees 2 front seats 2 back seats and 2 drop down cuirtains


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I've had my car almost two years and I still could not tell you where they all are.


Scary thought, though, isn't it? Air bags scare me, just give me a padded dash lol.



Merc6 said:


> 2 dash 2 knees 2 front seats 2 back seats and 2 drop down cuirtains


God I'd hate to be in the car if they all went off - no room left to breath.

The 2 that you say are "front seats" are those actually in the seats? Or are you referring to the ones in the A-Pillar?

And the "back seats" I assume are in the B-Pillar? And the drop down curtains are in the headliner (or maybe these are the ones in the A-Pillar)?

Sorry, just trying to track these down so I don't break something or surprise myself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a tag that says "Airbag" sewn into the sides of the seats by the b pillar and I believe the back seats are the pieces that are against the pillars that have the little child comfort seatbelt latch tucked away. The side airbags come out of the actual seat from the cars I seen them come out. One of the cars I seen them come out was my Marauder, **** thing came out well after I already hit the b pillar causing more injury. Reason I am leary of seat covers on side seat airbag cars.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> There is a tag that says "Airbag" sewn into the sides of the seats by the b pillar and I believe the back seats are the pieces that are against the pillars that have the little child comfort seatbelt latch tucked away. The side airbags come out of the actual seat from the cars I seen them come out. One of the cars I seen them come out was my Marauder, **** thing came out well after I already hit the b pillar causing more injury. Reason I am leary of seat covers on side seat airbag cars.


Thanks for the info, I'll look for the tag/writing on the front and rear seats - I've only seen the "airbag" marking on the A-Pillar so far.

Makes sense about the seat covers like you're saying. I know enough to know that airbags are one thing the shouldn't be messed with, obstructed, or looked at the wrong way.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Front seat 









Back seat










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gathering they have added a large bleeder resistor across those capacitors that would be discharged after the negative battery cable is removed. But don't know this for sure, before you had to manually discharge these capacitors.

Still haven't cross this bridge yet on how to remove the lower rear seat cushion with breaking 40 bucks worth of tabs. So just took the easy way out and said, screw it. Or something to this effect. 

Did jam in a 1/2" block under the seat so could compress the front tab to release it, but would have to make some kind of special tool to release the rear one.

With the rest of the plastic best to do this on a hot 110*F day with the car sitting on a black driveway with the sun beating down on it. Plastic is far more pliable and less likely to break. No problem with my 04 Cavalier in a cool garage, used screws for everything. Even had sill plates with screws to make removing the carpet easy. Where are these sill plates on the Cruze? Then only two air bags to deal with. Removing the front seats was a snap with four hex head bolts and no wires as was the console with all screws.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Front seat
> View attachment 52865
> 
> Back seat
> View attachment 52873


Pictures and everything, nice! Likes like I should be safe pulling all the trim off.



NickD said:


> Gathering they have added a large bleeder resistor across those capacitors that would be discharged after the negative battery cable is removed. But don't know this for sure, before you had to manually discharge these capacitors.
> 
> Still haven't cross this bridge yet on how to remove the lower rear seat cushion with breaking 40 bucks worth of tabs. So just took the easy way out and said, screw it. Or something to this effect.
> 
> ...


I had a 2000 Cavalier and those wires were easy. I broke one tab on the rear seat but oh well. Looks a bit more difficult in the Cruze, but at least now I know I won't have to worry about airbags.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I've searched and found a couple threads of people saying where 8 airbags are located. I believe my 2014 1LT has 10 airbags.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where these are, and if I can safely remove the molding around/near them for running wires?
> 
> ...


Whatever u do dont mess with the A pillar. It can be taken off but there a pain in the butt. Just wedge thin plastic in and run ur wire without taking off. u will regret it. Hahaah. everythings marked with a airbag symbol. One at your knees too in the front under steering column. The side cap on the dash pops off pretty easy to get the wire ran to floor. Any questions just message me. Ill let u know how to do anything so u dont break any clips. Good luck.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Also when running wire a credit card or something works good to push in behind the plastic. The airbag runs down the A post but as long as u dont shove in far you will be fine. if the a post has to come off theres 3 or 4 clips and guide pins that are tricky when reinstalling. and then it will come out so far another clip that has a round black stretchy device will prevent the apost from coming out. U will see when u get it out so far. You will have to pop off that black connection to remove apost. Theres a speaker connection also that needs disconnected. Would def try running the wire up through side of dash and then hide wire up the Apost . Pretty easy to get behind when u flip weatherstrip back.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Also when running wire a credit card or something works good to push in behind the plastic. The airbag runs down the A post but as long as u dont shove in far you will be fine. if the a post has to come off theres 3 or 4 clips and guide pins that are tricky when reinstalling. and then it will come out so far another clip that has a round black stretchy device will prevent the apost from coming out. U will see when u get it out so far. You will have to pop off that black connection to remove apost. Theres a speaker connection also that needs disconnected. Would def try running the wire up through side of dash and then hide wire up the Apost . Pretty easy to get behind when u flip weatherstrip back.


The perfect person to answer all these questions! Just out of curiosity what is the child comfort seatbelt tether cord' real name? The piece secured to the top if the rear seat air bag panel? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> The perfect person to answer all these questions! Just out of curiosity what is the child comfort seatbelt tether cord' real name? The piece secured to the top if the rear seat air bag panel?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Tommorrow ill ask the seat guy in my area that works for the company that makes them. Not sure what they call that.


----------

